# Webmasters - Dveloppement Web > Autres langages pour le Web > Coldfusion >  Utiliser un include pour afficher la page d'un autre site ?

## antizak

Bonjour,

Je dcouvre le coldfusion et donc ma question va peut tre vous paratre bizarre !
J'ai actuellement une page constitue uniquement avec des Include et mon souhait est de pouvoir intgrer dans ce site des informations issues d'un autre site mais l en jsp.
J'ai une url fixe et je me demande s'il est possible d'intgrer dans mon include principal de contenu de la page une rfrence  cette page jsp ?

Exemple de ce que je souhaiterais faire dans ma page mais qui ne fonctionne pas bien sur :

<cfinclude template="http://www.monsite.com/mapage.jsp">

Merci  tous pour votre aide.

----------


## cchevalier72

Hello tu ne peux pas utiliser cfinclude pour a ! Ou du moins  mon avis ! cfinclude permet d'inclure des pages - scripts qui sont sur ton serveur. Pour inclure des pages externe via le protocole HTTP(ou autres) tu peux utiliser cfhttp, voici un petit exemple :



```

```

Bonne chance!

----------

